# US citizen married to British citizen, can I work in UK?



## YvetteB (Feb 13, 2010)

I am an American citizen married to a British citizen and we live in the US. I'm trying to find out if our marriage entitles me to work in the UK. I'm looking for employment (if it's overseas, I'm hoping for a contract position) and have found positions available for people eligable to work in the European Union. Does being married to a British citizen make me eligable? We don't have plans to move to Europe unless the right job presents itself.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your right to work in the UK isn't automatic. You need to have gotten a spousal visa - and to do that, your husband needs to prove that he has the resources to provide for the foreign spouse (i.e. accommodation and income). It takes a couple of months (at least) to arrange for a spousal visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## TEA (Jan 23, 2010)

Agree with MOD...my experience: I am South African married to a British citizen. Applied for an Idefinite Leave to Remain Visa for myself and my 2 kids under 18 (my 18 year old couldn't get a visa) while we lived in S.A. , and got them in a couple of months. This gave me the right to work and to apply for British citizenship after 3 years. My husband got a job within 2 weeks of arriving in the UK. and we had friends who helped us with accomodation.


----------

